# Caramelized Pork Slices



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Caramelized Pork Slices 

Turn the oven off! Get all the rich flavor of slow-baked, brown sugar-glazed ham on your stovetop in just minutes. 

Total: 20 min 
Prep: 10 min 
Cook: 10 min 

Makes 4 servings 

1 pound pork tenderloin, cut into 1/2-inch slices 
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped 
2 tablespoons packed brown sugar 
1 tablespoon orange juice 
1 tablespoon molasses 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper 

1. Spray 10-inch nonstick skillet with cooking spray; heat over medium-high heat. 

2. Cook pork and garlic in skillet 6 to 8 minutes, turning occasionally, until pork is light brown and no longer pink in center. Drain if necessary. 

3. Stir in remaining ingredients; cook until mixture thickens and coats pork.

***Originally posted by Filus


----------



## pdswife (Dec 15, 2004)

Pork is one of Paul's favorites.  I can't get too many pork recipes.  Thanks.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 19, 2004)

Again, I love pork.  But I would glaze with Splenda and molasses to get the brown sugar flavor.  Less carbs and healthier for my body.  This recipe sounds much like the additional flavors I might add to sweet potatoes as well.

Yum.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

